# Fastest growing aquatic plants



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

What are the fastest growing aquatic plants that one can use to say... increase your plant mass?


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

duckweed. that stuff can be a nightmare. my bacopa caroliniana and lugwigia repens are also weeds.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I have some of that in my tank and even though I wouldn't call it invasive it is quite the grower. Anyone else?


----------



## vinniemabuna (Oct 20, 2006)

Im new at planted tanks , I told a sponser here about my lower light and he sent me Asian Ambulina, its trying to take over my tank, I have even sold some of my guppies and sent the AA along with them, its a pretty weed though !


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

Star grass is pretty much a weed for me. I need to trim tons of it.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Asian Ambulina, noted. Anything else. I am trying to compile a list that is as close to objective as I can. However, that could be near impossible because of the different aspects of plant care. 

I'm just looking to find plants that can fall into the category of invasive that people stock in their tanks.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Almost anything that starts with "hygrophila".


----------



## kevgsp (Mar 7, 2011)

water sprite


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

My hygrophilia corymbosa is totally out of control. Fast grower.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hygrophila sp. 'tiger' truly the weed. 
It will always give out new plantlets from each node


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jungle vals grew like a weed for me


----------



## The Baron (Jul 9, 2010)

Hornwort


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

orchidman said:


> jungle vals grew like a weed for me


Second


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Higher Thinking said:


> Second


thats why i took them out


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I need to update it, but here's a list of Fast Growers I am putting together: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/107946-fast-growers-list.html


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

kevgsp said:


> water sprite


Agreed!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

The fastest growing plant I've ever had, next to moss, was Rotala Rotundifolia. My marsilea is the fastest carpet plant I've had. Working at a fish store I can also say which plants grow the fastest after the stress from shipping and re-planting. Again, all of the rotalas show obvious growth after the first few days. The only other plants I've seen with somewhat quick growth was blyxa japonica and water sprite. 

We cant say all of these plants will grow faster than any other in any conditions but we can assume these are all in medium to high light tanks with some type of ferts.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

_Shinnersia rivularis_, aka Mexican oak leaf, will outgrow them all. Nice looking plant, but there's a reason people don't use it in scapes.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

mine don;t grow that fast 

I have asian ambulias, rotala rotundifolia and hygrophila difformis...and they don't grow that quick. The vals spread like fire though.

H.corimbosa died on me...


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

My jungle vals don't grow at all in my tank. It's stayed exactly the same (not even like 0.1cm of growth) for over a month. Meanwhile, my anacharis grows 1 inch per day. I don't even have CO2 in my tank and it grows an inch a day. It doubled in length in 1 week.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

anacharis grew like crazy for me too. about the same as you are talking about. but i had no ferts or co2!


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

i might be alone here but my HM grows like a weed. I have to trim it down almost weekly and have to give away tons of trimmings all the time. 

parrot feather grows really fast too close to 2 inches a day in my tank. Rotalia Tiwan also grows about 1" a day


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have a ton of experience, but in my tank, Stargrass (heteranthera zosterifolia) grows like crazy. I kept trimming and replanting it around the tank, but it has gotten to the point where I have to throw it away when I prune.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

vinniemabuna said:


> Im new at planted tanks , I told a sponser here about my lower light and he sent me Asian Ambulina, its trying to take over my tank, I have even sold some of my guppies and sent the AA along with them, its a pretty weed though !


 
This stuff is insane! It grows an inch per day


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hygrophila polysperma. I thought I killed it. I was wrong though...

Some might say it grows slow, but crypt wendtii grew like a weed for me.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Agreed, Hygrophila spp. grow like mad. Glosso also always choked everything out. Also have to go with many Rotala spp. My Ludwigia 'cuba' grows ~.5cm a day. My Limno sulawesi 1cm a day. Albeit these are large plants and so to scale it isn't as dramatic.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Duckweed is the fastest growing plant.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

my rotala rotundifolia


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

In the right conditions...Wysteria grows pretty fast...Im trimming/replanting regularly.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Myrio mattogrossense is my fastest grower. Hygro Tiger is a close second.


----------

